# I'm cooncatbob



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm cooncatbob, 2 weeks ago today was the worst day of my life I came in from working in the garage to find my 16 year old Maine Cool Cat Samantha lying on the floor is distress.
I ruched her to the vet where she was diagnosed with a belly full of cancer, the only merciful thing to do was end her suffering.
She'd rarely been sick a day in her life.
Now it's just me and little Chiquita, my 12 year old former alley cat.
I've been looking for a cat forum to join, 1 never sent me a registration e-mail and the other didn't have anyone else posting but me and a moderator.
I've been a cat person my whole life, even when I lived in apartment that didn't allow pets my work had an office cat and I helped take care of him.
I used to come in on the weekends and feed him because I lived close and when he got old I helped pill him and when he got old and his time came I made his coffin and dug his grave in the front flower bed and when the Vet came to the office to give him his final shot I was there with the office manager comforting him so he wouldn't be alone when he departed this world.
Thanks, Bob.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Bob,

I'm so sorry for your loss. Many of us have had to make that heartbreaking decision. atback

I'm glad you have your little Chiquita.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, once I'm able I'll post some pictures of her.
She was a Blue Torbie and absolutely beautiful, but her sweet and gentle soul far out weighed her beauty.


----------

